# Digital lights in dash



## BUSTED BEEMER (Jun 16, 2009)

I am a new proud owner of a 1996 bmw 750il. I was wondering about replacement of burnt out lighting (number) in info package for trip meter and temp and radio.
How costly and is it possible to get replaced or repaired?:dunno:


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

Very costly if you go for new parts through the dealer. For your radio display, check ebay and other local listings, you can pick one up for around $100 used. The cluster is a little different, it needs to be coded. BMWNA has been doing goodwill recalls at their discretion, seach the e39 forum for "pixels" and youll find the email adress to contact. If you are lucky they will replace the cluster for 1 hours labor cost.


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Definitely give BMWNA a call, and truthfully answer their questions. Negotiate if they make an offer. Usually it is 50 percent of the cost of a new unit plus one hour labor at the dealer. Good luck.

jake


----------



## 740i_want1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Or, you can get it fixed with a warranty. If BMW replaces it at a reduced cost it will still be expensive, I'm guessing around $500+. The cluster can cost between $800-$1000 based on other info I have read. Here is a link, you might consider using their repair service; http://vdorepair.com/About.htm


----------



## DJ_GMONEY (May 27, 2009)

my radio, temp and mileage digits are all starting to fade or completely go out. I've read about the high prices and i am looking at ebay and possibly finding a cheap technical person to do the job of replacing the clusters.


----------



## Blk740i (Mar 8, 2009)

I had the same problem and I called BMWNA and they offered to give me 50% off a new instrument cluster which brought the cost to about $326 + $150 for labor.


----------



## tberardi (Feb 8, 2009)

*If your competent with electronics, you can try to repair it.*

Although it may not be a permenat repair (may last a couple years)
it is very low cost.
Refer to e38.org on how its done.


----------



## f1racer8292 (Aug 2, 2009)

same thing heppened to me, but i went on to my local BMW dealer, and they sell a bulb LED for each of one of those missing lights for a 1.50 each, and i was able to repair it. not too much $


----------

